# Who do I write to on death of state pension recipient?



## Lauren (4 Mar 2012)

An aunt of mine just passed away and I'm dealing with her affairs. I've just looked at www.welfare.ie and the instruction for notifying them of her death is to return her PPS card to the office that deals with that benefit. I have no idea where that is. She was a widow in receipt of widows pension. Do I just write to her local social welfare office or is there a central dept I should be writing to?


----------



## Slim (4 Mar 2012)

Lauren said:


> An aunt of mine just passed away and I'm dealing with her affairs. I've just looked at www.welfare.ie and the instruction for notifying them of her death is to return her PPS card to the office that deals with that benefit. I have no idea where that is. She was a widow in receipt of widows pension. Do I just write to her local social welfare office or is there a central dept I should be writing to?


 You should write to department of social protection, pensions office, Sligo with a copy of the death certificate etc.


----------



## Ann1 (4 Mar 2012)

Sorry to hear of your aunt's passing Lauren. Maybe you could contact them by email..it would be quicker in order to have the pension cancelled or at least suspended until you can get a death cert. 
There is also a link below with information on the Bereavement Grant which might help with funeral expenses.

www.welfare.ie/EN/Secure/Pages/Wido...x?subject=Widows Contributory Pension Enquiry

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/DeathAndBereavement/BereavementGrant/Pages/bereav.aspx


----------



## Black Sheep (4 Mar 2012)

Phone Widow's pension section Sligo (Contributory or Non-Contributory whichever is applicable) immediately so that they stop her payment. Follow this with a note and a copy of her death notice from RIP.ie. Make sure her PPS number is on each page and date of death.
Death certificate is not required as long you supply notice from paper or RIP notice


----------

